# Eclips from my place



## 43nickw (Nov 14, 2012)

took these this morning also pick of a star during eclips


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice work, did you use any filters?


----------



## 43nickw (Nov 14, 2012)

no straight of my camera nikon coolpix


----------



## Stuart (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice mate, well done


----------



## mummabear (Nov 14, 2012)

What an experience hey?


----------



## Renenet (Nov 14, 2012)

Not bad at all. 

I watched it from Yorkeys Knob. It was cloudy for almost the entire first part. The sun was still covered at totality, but the crowd could see a gap in the cloud bank that was approaching fast. Every person on that beach held their breath, thinking at the clouds, "Come on, come on, get out of the way" - and they did, unveiling a dark disc haloed by the corona. A dramatic sense of timing on Nature's part. From then on we saw the second half of totality and most of the rest of the eclipse.

This was my second and I will never get sick of them. If I had the money I'd chase them around the world.


----------



## 43nickw (Nov 14, 2012)

i loved the way the birds went nuts when it went dark it was awesome,i was at kewarra beach


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 14, 2012)

I didnt even know there was an eclipse :/
Was it only visible from queensland?


----------



## Renenet (Nov 14, 2012)

Visible nearly everywhere in Australia, but totality was limited to a thin strip running across Far North Queensland and the Top End.

If you're curious, there's a map that shows where it was here: November 14 2012 partial solar eclipse across Australia


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wish i knew, would of loved to see that. 
Great pics by the way 43nickw.
Thanks Renenet.


----------



## Renenet (Nov 14, 2012)

Next up, the May 2013 annular eclipse, where the moon is just a bit too far forward of the sun for a traditional solar eclipse, so you get a nice orange ring instead.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll make sure i wont miss that one,


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 14, 2012)

It's all the rage I hear :lol:






I was having a laugh this morning when this bloke was watching the eclipse on the news and couldn't take his eyes off it...then he started clapping in wild jubilation when the moon passed in front of the sun :lol:

If I was there I reckon I would have tried to put my hands over his eyes or throw a pillowslip over his head to block out his view....but that would have been mean-spirited wouldn't it?   :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 14, 2012)

apparently there was too much cloud for the gathering of elderly folk on a farm outside of mission beach so they all ate breky and got 1/2 tanked instead !! . My mum knows how to have a good time :lol:


----------



## Hamalicious (Nov 14, 2012)

My and the blokes at work just chucked on our welding masks, worked a treat.


----------



## Rowie (Nov 14, 2012)

Saw it too. I was at Clifton Beach. The cloud cover broke a couple of times through the whole event and magically, JUST before totality!


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 14, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> It's all the rage I hear :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When did you loose your front tooth, Luke?


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2012)

In Sydney our high school science department had an eclipse breakfast party on the roof of the Science Centre. We laid on breakfast, had a telescope set up to project onto a sheet of paper (for safe viewing of the partial eclipse), bought eclipse viewing glasses, invited other departments - - and ended up watching the live feed on TV because the sun never peeped through the clouds.  Oh well, got a very tasty breakfast out of it, with leftovers for morning tea...and lunch...and snacks... I don't think I'll weigh myself for a while.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 14, 2012)

I was at Numbulwar on the west side of the Gulf of Carpentaria this morning. Went down to watch the sunrise.















I wasn't the only one on the beach though. Had to keep an eye on these two.






Then the 9 hour drive home including 160km of one of the roughest tracks I know. So no photos... except this one of a graveyard near Ngukurr with the Macassan flags flying. 






What a sunrise! Last eclipse I saw was as a 16 year old watching the shadow cross the Adelaide plains from the tallest hill at the south end. Apparently the Top End folks get anothery in 2013. How good is that 

- - - Updated - - -



Renenet said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> I watched it from Yorkeys Knob. It was cloudy for almost the entire first part. The sun was still covered at totality, but the crowd could see a gap in the cloud bank that was approaching fast. Every person on that beach held their breath, thinking at the clouds, "Come on, come on, get out of the way" - and they did, unveiling a dark disc haloed by the corona. A dramatic sense of timing on Nature's part. From then on we saw the second half of totality and most of the rest of the eclipse.
> 
> This was my second and I will never get sick of them. If I had the money I'd chase them around the world.



Hey Renenet, Darlyn & self lived on top of Yorkeys for a couple of years. Not a bad spot.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2012)

Lucky Steve! I guess the buffalo were mesmerised, too and didn't want to cause you trouble.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 14, 2012)

Feeling was mutual!


----------



## Renenet (Nov 14, 2012)

An eclipse right on sunrise - how spectacular. 

Yorkeys seems like a nice little place. Were you on the hill, Steve? I'll bet there are good views from there.

The eclipse next year will be an annular eclipse, where you get a pretty orange ring around the silhouetted moon. We get it in Far North Queensland too, although not right over Cairns, so I'll need to do a trip for this one. Nothing better than an eclipse trip. Hope my uni schedule lets me!


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for the hijack OP. We were in the granny flat of a 6 million $ house built onto the front of the cliff. Swimming pool looked a long way straight down with views over Double Island and the reef. Lynne took over the "table of wisdom" at the yacht club in two weeks. Very impressive.

Good as it was, it didn't compare to this morning at Numbulwar (for me)


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 15, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Next up, the May 2013 annular eclipse, where the moon is just a bit too far forward of the sun for a traditional solar eclipse, so you get a nice orange ring instead.



Yikes! If I get an orange ring.... I'm going straight to the doctor :shock:






From Landsborough, we got 88% coverage.... I sat and watched with my welding helmit on :shock: would have been a sight :lol:

Kinda spooky when it got like 'twilight' light levels.... got quite cool as well (temp that is)

Awsome pics


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 15, 2012)

I was out at Endyalgout island, we didn't know it was on. We were loading the boats in the
first light and then it went dark again. We were all astounded.
But not as astounded as the wallabies on the beach : )

Nice pics guys.


----------

